# why memory usage is  always zero _?



## emre_inani (Jan 26, 2013)

please help me

my pc 

amd fx4100 (with contac 30 2x fan)
hd7850 pcs+ 2gb
asus m5a97 evo r2.0
8 gb gskill
ocz vertex 4 128 gb
seagete  baracuda 1tb
700 watt psupply
windows 8

why my memory decicated 0 ı have 2gb but  ı cant see it


----------



## emre_inani (Jan 29, 2013)

no body doesnT know ? interesting


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 29, 2013)

Run something that uses the graphics card memory, like 3DMark11, cancel out during one of the GPU tests.  You'll see the memory being used.  The ASUS software is showing there is 2GB, just none used in an idle desktop.


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2013)

Your card is at idle in that screenshot so this is normal. Run a game or a program and they usage will change....

*EDIT- sasqui beat me to it


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 29, 2013)

emre_inani said:


> why my memory decicated 0 %u0131 have 2gb but ı cant see it



There is no system memory physically dedicated to the VGA. Dynamic Memory usage numbers, which change depending on what the GPU is doing, do change; it's the next item down on that list, and says 502 MB in your screenshot. The histo-graph also shows that it, the value GPU-Z has recorded, has changed.


----------



## emre_inani (Jan 30, 2013)

ı try to many games to many programs , benchmark same time with the tech gpu-z asus monitör even try played games windowed mode always 0 dedectid memory

on the top picture dishorned  game working ı played  20 minute you can see  on the bar (dawn side)










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5744626


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 30, 2013)

emre_inani said:


> ı try to many games to many programs , benchmark same time with the tech gpu-z asus monitör even try played games windowed mode always 0 dedectid memory
> 
> on the top picture dishorned  game working ı played  20 minute you can see  on the tab (dawn side)



Try 3DMark11 and see what score you get... if it's over 6000, it's using the memory, have faith.


----------



## emre_inani (Jan 30, 2013)

its was 1280x720 test is it ok  ı never been used  this application 







what are you thing about other  pic


----------



## emre_inani (Jan 30, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Try 3DMark11 and see what score you get... if it's over 6000, it's using the memory, have faith.



ı try to many games to many programs , benchmark same time with the tech gpu-z asus monitör even try played games windowed mode always 0 dedectid memory

on the top picture dishorned  game working ı played  20 minute you can see  on the bar (dawn side)

[url]http://f1301.hizliresim.com/15/y/jjs7b.png[/url]


[url]http://f1301.hizliresim.com/15/y/jjscc.png[/url]

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5744626


----------

